# java und c# - die zweite.



## Oni (6. Nov 2005)

moin,

ich habe jetzt als erste programmiersprache java gelernt und kann es auch so halbwegs(zumindest das nötigste). jetzt muss ich auf der arbeit bald mit c# anfangen.

jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob ihr mit c# erfahrungen habt? der code ist dem von java ja ziemlich ähnlich. die haben ja anschein viel bei java "geklaut".
was haltet ihr allgemein von c#?

EDIT: Bitte nicht löschen  :noe:


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Nov 2005)

Mehr als eine Woche dauert der Umstieg kaum *g

Naja ich hatte mal C# gelernt, weil mich das bei anderen immer JRE installieren müssen genervt hat... pff bei C# is genauso, .net runtime 1.1 hat auch keine sau.

Von der Sprache her find ich C# eigentlich ganz gut, va die Properties (Variablen mit get/set-Blöcken), aber wie gesagt, recht Java-ähnlich. Die Klassenbibliothek ist noch um einiges umfangreicher und kann eben u.a. auch Win-spezifische Sachen. Was mir sehr fehlt sind die Layoutmanager.

Die Dokumentation mit dem MSDN Zeug find ich nicht so gut wie die Java-API Doc, ist unübersichtlicher und lädt länger.


----------



## bygones (6. Nov 2005)

verschoben da keine java frage


----------



## SnooP (6. Nov 2005)

Halte C# für ne ganz interessante Sache... das .Net Konzept im Allgemeinen ist schon für Microsoft sehr erstaunlich allerdings dem Prinzip von Java ja nicht unähnlich...
Attribute, Events als Typen, Delegation-Typen, Enumerationen etc... sind echt ganz hübsch... und Entwickeln mit VisualStudio und simples zusammenpacken von Oberflächen mit dem enthaltenen Designer - ist schon okay. Viele Sachen gehen doch sehr ähnlich in C# oder .Net und daher ist ein Umstieg bzw. das Erlernen sehr einfach...

Größere Projekte hab ich allerdings mit .Net noch nie gemacht, daher weiß ich nicht wirklich, ob die Sprach-Features tatsächlich beim OOD helfen, oder ob der Entwurf dann in der Implementierung verzerrt wird... 
Was UML-Case-Tools oder ähnliches angeht, hab ich bislang auch noch nix gefunden was ne vernünftige C# Umsetzung bietet... MS hat da ja was eigenes mit Visio, wie gut das funktioniert, weiß ich aber nisch...


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Nov 2005)

C# als Sprache sehr gut (ähnlich gut wie Java), in der täglichen Arbeit ist mir bei .NET1.1 aber einiges sauer aufgestossen

=> die sog. ValueTypes sind ein echter Sprachfehler, es ist in .NET zur Zeit unmöglich, ein Datum = null zu setzen; daraus macht die Runtime bei Funktionsaufrufen ggf. dann DateTime.Now()...

=> der ganze Komplex Datenbankzugriff ist mit den DataSets, DataAdaptern usw. darauf ausgelegt. sich schnell was zusammenzuklicken; in der Praxis hackt man dann ständig Workaraounds hinein; dafür ist in das ganze in Punkto RAD unübertroffen

=> das VisualStudio ist eine vorsintflutliche IDE, es sind praktisch keine Refactorings verfügbar - selbst das Umbenennen einer Variablen wird nicht unterstützt; noch dazu schleppt der Forms Designer die guten alten .resx Dateien (die immer mal wieder nicht synchron sind) mit usw. usf

Angeblich wird ja im VS2005 und mit .NET2.0 alles besser, aber einen echten Vorteil gegenüber Java5 kann ich nicht sehen - abgesehen von der verfügbaren WindowsAPI


----------



## SnooP (7. Nov 2005)

Es gab aber irgendwelche Software die als Addon fürs VS mit Refactorings einherkommt... - aber das ist mir auch aufgefallen bei meinem kleinen Abstecher nach .Net oder C# - VS ist im Vergleich zu Eclipse weniger mächtig... da hat das Opensourcelager inzwischen erheblich mehr interessante Produkte hervorgebracht bzw. angepasst... - wie etwa das TogetherJ von Borland als Eclipseversion...


----------



## AlArenal (7. Nov 2005)

...oder SharpDevelop...


----------



## Oni (7. Nov 2005)

schon mal danke für die ganzen info's. 

hab ihr irgendwelche ebooks die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?

bei www.galileocomputing.de/openbook habe ich schon eins gefunden. gibt es noch mehr zu dem thema? 

gibt es bei c# auch sowas wie die API - doc ?


----------

